# A Big Thank You from AMAR!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope everyone saw this! But if not, here is a link to the AMAR FB page. Big thanks to SM for the donation from the Rescue Raffle, and special thanks to Lynn Sabo! Just wanted everyone to see this!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18443869.38252.141439679307010&type=1&theater


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I saw it on FB, that was really nice of them to do that.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Go SM! Thanks for sharing, Pam. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad we were able to raise so money for rescue this year. Everyone was super generous. Again, thank you Lynn for organizing this great event.


----------

